# Monty Python



## ufoseeker

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens juste de regarder un sketch des Monty Pythons, que l'on retrouve ici sur youtube:

[lien à YouTube enlevé; voir règle 4]

Vers 0:34 de ce sketch, l'étudiant remercie son professeur et dit quelmque chose comme "Grazie Signore" et s'ensuit nu mini-disours très rapide.
Mais s'agit vraiment d'italien, ou est-ce juste un "charabia" pour faire illusion?
Et s'il s'agit vraiment d'italien, quelqu'un sait-il ce qu'il dit?
Grazie!


----------



## brian

Ciao ufoseeker,

io al momento sono al lavoro e purtroppo ci hanno bloccato il sito YouTube, ma 'sto video bellissimo l'ho già visto qualche volta (anni fa però) e ti posso dire che, per quanto me ne ricordo, si tratta veramente dell'italiano, solo che gli attori 1) hanno un accento inglese bruttissimo  e 2) fanno degli errori, probabilmente dovuti al fatto che non sono madrelingua italiani e hanno semplicemente imparato il testo a memoria. Però il testo (scritto) è veramente italiano, direi.

Saluti


----------



## ufoseeker

Grazie Brian


----------



## federicoft

Dice letteralmente (con un pessimo accento ) "grazie signore di tutta la sua gentilezza".
È italiano, ma difficilmente un madrelingua lo direbbe.


----------



## ufoseeker

Merci federicoft! Grazie!


----------

